# Store



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

The store is back folks. Some stuff has been added included a arcade. The lottery should be back up soon. A arcade has been added for all those that work hard and want something to play. Let me know if you come up with any errors.


----------



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

I bought the lifetime pass but where do I find the link to get in to the arcade


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Sorry about that, I forgot to add the link.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/proarcade.php


----------



## Sealy (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks Danrak!!!! Now if I had just not donated all my points away grumble grumble rackem frakam :winkgrin:


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

Cool new stuff Dano!


----------



## Sealy (Aug 21, 2002)

DJ , I think you need to give me half your points :tongue2:


----------



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

danrak said:


> *Sorry about that, I forgot to add the link.
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/proarcade.php *


So where is this link other then in this post


----------



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

Also in the acrade can you change all text to the color of white or somethign i cant see it same color as background


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

I see the arcade. I can't find the store.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

The store is next to the daily posts/new posts information in the welcome panel.


----------



## angel (Sep 13, 2002)

How do you pause the games?


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

Danrak in the store, to play beats in the back ground is not working. Plus post pics is not working too.........


----------

